# Free Chocolate



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just seen this in a news clip on the net and thought I would pass it along









For the record I am not connected in any way shape or form with the promoting company or its affiliates

clicky> https://secure.realchocolate.com/

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...I'll let you know in 6 weeks if I get a coupon.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah - me too!

But i did get my new niece a really cool birthday present - - pink and perl white M&Ms with HER NAME on them!!! How cool for a soon-to-be 6y/o princess!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I just filled it out. NOW I WAIT! I worked for Mars for 30 years and retired. It was a sweet job







Now I've been a contractor for them for almost 3 years. So I think I'm good.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used to deliver to Mars in Hackettstown once a week for years. They were always nice enough to give out some sort of snack..........Now what I delivered and where it went....you don t wanna know.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I used to deliver to Mars in Hackettstown once a week for years. They were always nice enough to give out some sort of snack..........Now what I delivered and where it went....you don t wanna know.


Oh yes we do....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I used to deliver to Mars in Hackettstown once a week for years. They were always nice enough to give out some sort of snack..........Now what I delivered and where it went....you don t wanna know.


Now you HAVE to tell us!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

tdvffjohn, I worked in the receiving dept for over 15 years and before that in shipping. Who did you work for when you delivered there?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

6 weeks......6 weeks......... yah, cant wait. Now that I've seen that site, I have to go get something NOW.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Saw this on MSN, last night, and though, gee.....if I'm one of the lucky ones, I'll print out my coupon and go get an immediate reward







.......WRONG!!







I truly think the stock will go up from this deal, as, like others, I can't WAIT six weeks for my candy bar!!








Darlene


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I GOT MY COUPON TODAY...YEAH IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Still waiting for my coupon (actually, I forgot about it 'till now







) but I did order some of the Customized M&Ms (some with a photo, some without) and I must say - they're REALLY cool!!! We'll see how a 6 y/o reacts to seeing HER own name on pink & white M&Ms ....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

swanny said:


> tdvffjohn, I worked in the receiving dept for over 15 years and before that in shipping. Who did you work for when you delivered there?


I drove for E Oosfdyk Trucking. I used to deliver 1 drum a week of (If I remember correctly) Acrylic Acid from Rohm and Haas. I was told they put a thimble full of the acid in the equivalent of one tanker of chocolate.

I can say one thing. I enjoyed going there. The rec dept were a great bunch of people to deal with, Its been at least 15 years sinse I was there last.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't remember the trucking company. The acid we still get, one drum a week. I'm happy we treated you well, that's what it's all about.

swanny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Small union carrier, I would have been amazed if you had recognized it.

John


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

TnFamily said:


> I GOT MY COUPON TODAY...YEAH IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got mine today, but the kids claimed it before I even had a chance.









Brad


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Got mine, too. Now, do I give in to temptation and go GET IT??








Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mountainlady56 said:


> Got mine, too. Now, do I give in to temptation and go GET IT??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well....YEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nothing here....









Unless my son got it while he was getting the mail and decided to just keep it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nothing here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definite trade-in material for that dog ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Nothing here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definite trade-in material for that dog ...
[/quote]

Already have 1 dog and 2 cats...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nothing here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definite trade-in material for that dog ...
[/quote]

Already have 1 dog and 2 cats...








[/quote]

Well.....good for you. You've gotten _started_


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Day late...but mine arrived today. ...retail value .85c.


----------

